# Snakes - Thailand



## block2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm jeff from Uk but been in thailand for a while now. Just thought you might like to see a couple of pics of snakes that i have had close encounters with.

1. This is locally known a singa. Locals reckon a bite off these is quite serious. They are always around here, after the water rats and mice, frogs etc. Unfortuantly, when you see these you have to kill them as we have small children around here playing.



















2. This snake i am not sure what it is, I thought some type of cobra. But i was at the local shop top of the drive having a chat with a couple of swiss friends and i heard my dogs barking, came to the gate and could not see anything, but they just kept barking, unknown to me there was this thing on a window sill behind me, and i only knew when I heard it fall and I see it go behind a load of rubbish.
Called to a Thai family member and he came over, told me to be careful, CAREFUL...I didn't want to be there, anyway it had went into a clay water pipe, he grabbed it tossed it in the air and when it broke... all hell broke loose, the thing reared right up, we both backed off, it made a swoop for my friend, and he managed to whack it with his stick then whacked it again then walked off...lol

Looked this snake up on the internet and came across this website, http://www.mrx.no/Phuket/One_move_and_this...nd_you_die.html one bite off this beauty and your dead in 15 minutes....



















I have since found out that this snake is a copperhead ratsnake which are not poisionious at all.
Copperhead Ratsnake -- (Elaphe radiata)

Regards
Jeff


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow.nice snakes,
i don't think i would like to live near wild ones though.


----------



## block2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi All
Here's a couple of pics of a couple of snakes mating in the stream that runs along the side of the house. 
I'm not that clued up with snakes, so i am not certain what type they are.





































Regards
Jeff


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay jeff 
nice pics,there is a member here who may have the heads up on your snakes
http://www.fishforum.com/vivarium-pond-pictures-videos/reptile-pictures-lots-22850/

he takes a fantastic picture.


----------



## renners (May 10, 2009)

Hi there!
I am also English guy living in Thailand. Here's a couple of pics of snakes that were caught on deadlines that my brother-in-law puts out to catch fish to eat. He catches more frogs and snakes than fish!!

This first one looks similar to those 4 pics of the snakes in your nearby stream. I think it's a Keelback watersnake and is harmless.








Second one I think is a Monacled Cobra, definitly NOT harmless! :shock:








I set both these snakes free. Unfortunatly those snake that my brother-in-law sees first are not so lucky :-(

See ya, Paul


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome to you renners 
nice pics 8)


----------



## renners (May 10, 2009)

Here's another one.... photo'd about 30 minutes ago when I went to see why our dogs were going beserk!









Its a _*Enhydris enhydris* _(Rainbow Water Snake), mildly poisonous but back-fanged and with that very small head I doubt it could get a good bite on you anyway!

BTW, I use Mildly poisonous snakes/non-poisonous snakes of Thailand to identify the snakes I encounter. It's ok but if anyone knows a better site I'd like to know please.

Cheers, Renners


----------

